# Resumeable/Non-resumable downloads



## dhanusaud (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello,

My downloads inserted on my wordpress blog are non-resumeable but all those links were resumeable. Don't what happen now all those links turned into non-resumeable. 

Does anybody know the exact problem?

Any help will be really appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 23, 2010)

What type of downloads ? From where ?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 23, 2010)

I went to your blog and tried downloading files. In between i paused two of them and after that resumed and it said that your file server doesnot support resumable downloads ! Would mind giving some more info ?


----------



## Aspire (Apr 23, 2010)

tried 4 1mb downloads and they resumed for me
BTW i'm using Google Chrome without any download manager


----------



## dhanusaud (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks everybody, I traced the problem was from download manager I'm using was from lesterchen. It creates customized download links which are mostly invalid non-resumable.

it cannot be fixed until the author fixed this compatibility issue.


----------

